# Hello all



## Derfman (Dec 18, 2007)

Was doing some casual surfing and found this site.

On a whim I googled "P-38 Merlin" and got sent here. Was impressed by the thread.

Read a few more threads, and was pleased. A bunch of opinionated WWII aircraft buffs that can chew on a topic and still be civil....

I'm a history buff in general, broad focus, but always liked WWII (among other wars in history).

The really interesting conflicts in history are usually "studies in excellence"

By "study in excellence", I mean that once you cut through the emotional stuff, both (or more than "both") sides had serious strengths.

On WWII aircraft I've gotten to be something of a intellectual snob, as I usually know far more than most folks I chat with or game with. Will be refreshing to be humbled a bit. (I'm aware of my snobbery, which helps me keep it in check, but occasionally dealing with folks that know the subject far better than I will be a nice change...)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2007)

Hallo Derfman,

Nice to read you there.I hope you will enjoy this forum as much as possible,stay with us longer,please.Welcome to the forum and grettings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome Derfman!



> A bunch of opinionated WWII aircraft buffs that can chew on a topic and still be civil....



Are you sure you're talking about this site?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, derfman. Lots of good, wonderful people here.
Take it from one who knows !

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome mate.

Hope you can make some interesting contributions


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum from New Zealand


----------



## seesul (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Derfman,

Greeting form Czech Republic!8)


----------



## milford maniac (Dec 19, 2007)

I joined the other day whilst surfing the web at work, oops! My interest in aircraft of the 2nd world war stems from my father who was rear gunner with 70 squadron RAF based in Italy in 1944, he flew 44 missions on Vickers Werllingtons.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome chaps!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Derfman Welcome! from down in Oz...


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 20, 2007)

Derfman said:


> On WWII aircraft I've gotten to be something of a intellectual snob, as I usually know far more than most folks I chat with or game with. Will be refreshing to be humbled a bit. (I'm aware of my snobbery, which helps me keep it in check, but occasionally dealing with folks that know the subject far better than I will be a nice change...)



What's with these "self proclaimed know it alls" all of a sudden? Somebody hang a want ad sign out or something?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2007)

he did say he was ready to be humbled. Put on the seat belt!


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris! Watch my six, I'm going in!!!! Tat-Tat-Tat-Tat-Tat-Tat!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello Derfman!


----------

